# Sketch of Toronto Skyline



## Bynx

I did a sketch of Toronto Skyline from a pic I took. I like the way it turned out. Any disagree, and if so, why?


----------



## Amocholes

I like it!


----------



## Bynx

Thanks Amocholes. Its just a fun thing but I like the results.


----------



## Rwsphotos

Nice. Think I like your photo better. Colors and cloud detail that get lost with the sketch. But over all nice job.


----------



## Derrel

Nice sketch! I think lessening the vignette's intensity somewhat would make it even more successful. Still, overall, lovely effect.


----------



## Bynx

I agree Derrel. Im on the fence about the background. I want the image to look like its printed on parchment but feel the vignette is too strong.


----------



## JAC526

So how exactly was this accomplished?


----------



## Jaemie

In both renditions, I'm bothered by the tower being so close to dead center. I'd pan right a bit - doesn't have to be on the 3rd, just more off-center. The vignetting distracts a bit, also.

I very much like #1, especially for the sunlight reflections. 

The sketch is pretty neat. It just doesn't have the same "Wow" factor as #1. There is a cluster of very dark cloud that got rendered extra dark and "sticks out" in the upper right. I'd try cloning small sections of that out, perhaps.


----------



## Compaq

WTH, you drew this? Awesome.

edit: is this trace the lines?


----------



## Bynx

Its not trace the lines Anders, its more like determine where the lines should be. While I actually could draw this from a photo, this was done with software.


----------



## The Barbarian

Very nice.  I'm not big on unnatural stuff, but this is clearly well-done, and quite attractive.    I do experiment sometimes...

Hi, Bynx.


----------



## Casshew

I love your sketch of T.O., right down to the various construction cranes, I think it's awesome.


----------



## Bynx

Hi Barbarian. I see you are branching out. Welcome aboard. You will find more responses here than at the other place.


----------



## The Barbarian

I really missed seeing your images elsewhere.   Good to see them here.


----------



## Steve5D

Bynx, you and I have butted heads on many an occasion, but this won't be one of these times.

Toronto's one of my favorite cities. I've probably spent more time there than most Americans. I am competely digging the treatments to both of the images you've posted...


----------



## LizardKing

Nicely done! I like them both a lot!


----------



## pcooper53

Hello - can you let me know if it's possible to purchase a copy of the photograph that could then be blown up and framed. I operate retail art and framing stores and I have a customer who would probably like your photo of the skyline. Please let me know.

Paul K. Cooper
Picture Source Inc.
pcooper53@yahoo.com


----------

